# SP Snow Flanger



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I making 2 SP Snow flanger cars. Both will be UP color because Union Pacific Railroad own Southern Pacific. that be great go behind the UP turbine and SD45 Rio Grande fighting the snow. There is no drawing plan about The Snow flanger car. I was looking the prototype on SP and UP. it 16 inches long, 3 inches wide and 4-3/4 inches tall.

On the REAL Railroad, Southern Pacific and Union Pacific The Sierra Nevada is hit hard by fierce Winter storms dumping up to 35 feet of *snow* each Winter season. Dispatched at any time, day or night, *Flanger* trains are called to duty when storms produce a depth of *snow* six inches or more above the rail. And Flangers were used for removal of snow and ice from track flange ways moving at relatively high speeds. Flangers have two steel blades that are lowered between the rails. One blade throws snow to one side of the track, while the other blade does just the opposite. The springs have been removed from the trucks to prevent the Flanger from moving up and down while the blades are lowered. If the flanger did have springs, the blades could drop deep enough to damage the track structure or derail the Flanger.










Building a body shell


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It will have to go up and down at switches????? 
Where did you get the info??


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, i dont think the plow will go up and down. i dont have any switch Track. I found out about snow flanger cars on google website! i was looking on the photograph of prototype.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,
If you are interested in the flangers I would highly,highly,highly recommend this video. http://www.pentrex.com/donrdvd.html It has the most incredible snow fighing scences you could imagine. Most of it was shot onboard or next to the tracks. It has both flangers and rotaries. Even dynamite,chainsaws and shotguns to clear ice and iccycles in the tunnels on Donner.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, I see it on video youtube. It is incredible!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a phototype pictures. The Southern Pacific snow flanger car have 2 sliding Door with windows, 2 doors with windows ,and 4 windows.










2 GP38-2 fromer SP on working duty fighting the snow. Now a fresh paint new Union Pacific color. The SP flanger car SPMW 326.









When Union pacific modified SP Flanger car is not very many windows and new doors. no sliding doors. SPMW 326.
now is 4 doors with windows and 2 windows









SPMW 324 "Snow Fighters"










This is now! I cut hole both flanger cars for windows and doors.


































Both flanger cars will be Union Pacific SPMW 326 and SPMW 324 "Snow Fighters"


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I install the Truck on the snow flanger to checking make sure is the right prototype height. 

















It take 7 layer of 1/8" thicker of styrene plastic to rise the body shell.









The flame install and testing.









I install the plow and testing. Both plows not moving up and down is 1/8" thicker high off the rail. I use a 2" PVC Vacuum tube pipe to make a plow for flanger cars.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking GOOD Brian!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Brian! I love how you just get cracking and BUILD! Very nice!!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Bryan.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a roof on today on one snow flanger car.









































Now you can see-through the main flame and truck. and With plastic clear glass windows and doors.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the height look like? I use a Aristo-Craft 40ft boxcar and SD 45 you can see.

Boxcar

















SD45


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost Done the detail. I need to do the railing and the step. Soon will be ready for paint

Air Tank









SP version Wheel Antenna

















Railing detail

















Hand brake detail.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a video the Snow Flanger cars for testing.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Both Snow Flanger Cars is finish the detail. Now one snow flanger car in the paint shop of SPMW 326.

SPMW 326 have fresh black paint for the bottom.









SPMW 326 now have a fresh yellow paint on the body shell and detail.

















SPMW 324 the detail is done. Now is ready for paint.

















I hope i can get both snow flangers cars done before ready trip to marty 2009.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

both snow flanger cars is looking good in the paint body shop.









SPMW 324 is ready for 2nd coat fresh yellow paint. and then do bottom of black paint.









SPMW 326 is ready for decal soon..


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan they look good. Now you need snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Bryan: You do great work!! Hope you bring the turbine and the flangers to Marty's! Would like to see them close up!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Ron Senek and Ron Teten... Yes i going bring both flanger cars to marty's....


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bryan,

Thank you very much for posting the step-by-step pictures. I learn a little bit every time someone does that.

Heh. I hate to advertise my ignorance, but I now have a better connection in my head about the difference between a snow flanger and a ballast spreader.









Les


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

No Problem Les.... Are you plan like to built your own?

The paint is now finish! I remove blue masking tape off the windows for i can put new masking tape cover the window before start the high gross clear coat first. Then put down a decal. For right now I waiting for the decal from Stan Cederleaf.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost done ready for open house marty thingy. I install the decal last night...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Done.... It finally finish the Snow Flanger is Ready-To-Run for service on Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway. Thank you for watching i posting this forum. and Thank you for decal by Stan Cedarleaf. For those who will be there, I will have them at Marty's later this month.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Bryan, those look GREAT!!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Bryan, I hope we don't have to use them though! Been a cool summer here in Neb, never did hit 100.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Jerry & Chris... 

Here a video..


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Good job Bryan I have never seen one of them before.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bryan,

Very nice job, and the cars look great.

Les


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan had them at Marty's they look even nicer in person! GREAT work. He had another BIG engine project he 
has started on display also.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I fully agree with Jerry, you need to see Bryan's work in person to fully appreciate his skills.


----------



## rcoleman (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice, its a unusual car and I think you did it justice.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I upgrade both snow Flanger with LED lights at night SPMW324 have single LED light facing to the flags on the roof. SP326 have Two LED lights facing to the plow blade on both side.

You can see LED lights on top the snow flanger cars i take a photo.









Turn-On the switch underneath the snow flanger frame. It light-up at night for The Train Engineer see it at night.
This is SPMW 324 with single LED facing the R and L flags. The Engineer want make sure each flags is up? That mean the Blade is up.
If the each flags is down touching the roof? That mean the blade is down "Plowing the snow off inside the rail" 
It Keep for snow off for ice not build-up inside rail. if you DONT it will cause derail the train. 
"That Snow Flanger flags and blades is NOT move up and down just a model car"









SP326 have Two LED lights facing to the plow blade on both side. Union pacific modified the SP Flanger car. 
They remove the flags off the roofand put on Two spot lights on both side facing down to the blade.

















Here a video on youtube.

SPMW324


SPMW326


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Snow Flanger Cars is on the track fighting the snow in the snow storm at night.
I use Union Pacific Turbine with tender, power car with TE and snow flanger on inside track.
I use USA Train with RCS Basic-6 and snow flanger on outside track.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The last video. The is Two Snow Flanger together on the inside track and outside track. You look closer on inside track the Flanger is plowing snow to push the snow into outside track.


----------

